# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Vision AI DevKit, smart camera for the intelligent edge, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

azure.github.io/Vision-AI-DevKit-Pages

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Vision AI DevKit

Jan 6, 2020




> Mahesh Yadav, Program Manager in the Intelligent Edge team, joins the IoT Show to unbox the Microsoft Vision AI DevKit, a smart camera for the intelligent edge. The developer kit uses the Qualcomm’s Vision Intelligence 300 Platform which uniquely runs machine learning with hardware acceleration delivering results in milliseconds which is perfect for connected car or connected factory scenarios where you need low latency as well as support offline scenarios. In this episode, you will see how easy it is to bring up AI on the edge with Azure IoT Edge and Azure Machine Learning. The DevKit includes a sample AI model that identifies 183 objects including people, laptops, chairs and more. The highlight of the show is a real-time camera demo that asserts that both Mahesh and Olivier really are people.

----------

